# Long term project



## trevd (Dec 24, 2020)

having full machining facility is handy when building cars, im currently building a model T hotrod. the frame is a coppy of a 289 cobra, engine is Mercedes 5.6ltr, all components are being designed and manufactured by me, the rear suspension is nearing completion, its taken many hours of design and machining to get to this stage and still many hours still to go.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a customer that just finished his 1938 Model T hotrod earlier this year after many many hours put in and a lot of work. He had to import some of the parts to SA from the US and I did some of the machining stuff for him. Lots and heaps of it he did himself and it turned out great. He even manufactured the bucket seats himself. only have one pic wich I got on his Whatsapp avatar  Me personally are not quit so fond of the colour. Good luck and post as you go.



Michael.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome.

Looks like a great project and some fine workmanship   

I admire those of you who are doing this type of thing outside the US. For us it's simple to pick up the phone or run to the local hot rod shop, not so much in countries where even the original vehicles were fairly uncommon....

Cheers,

John


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 24, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Looks like a great project and some fine workmanship
> 
> ...


Thanks. I only did the machine work he doesn't have the equipment for,but I wil convey the message to him. He is a very good client and also he does collect vintage goods and is a picker. I recently made 8sets of wheel bearing conversion  housings for model T's for friends of his. We convert the wheel bearings and seals from imperial to metric,cause metric is easier to come by here.


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2020)

@trevd

Fantastic looking parts!
I can tell that a huge pile of work went into them.

I am "watching" this thread for more updates.

Thanks for sharing this!
-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 24, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Looks like a great project and some fine workmanship
> 
> ...


I feel a bit foolish now,because it occurred to me now that your comment might have been directed to trevd. Didn't mean to steel your thunder or thread. Sorry Trevd.


----------



## trevd (Dec 24, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Looks like a great project and some fine workmanship
> 
> ...


here in the UK we do have a few good rod builders but coming from an aerospace background i like to do all the design and machining myself, also i can trace all materials so know the quality so wont cause issues in the future. i have built a few cars using imported parts from america (including a full frame drag race dodge dart that the frame i imported as a kit) but this one will have as many parts as possible made by me or close friends(i dont tig weld but a mate does) i will post more pics as it progresses but it is a long term project being done when i have spare time and money.


----------



## trevd (Dec 24, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I feel a bit foolish now,because it occurred to me now that your comment might have been directed to trevd. Didn't mean to steel your thunder or thread. Sorry Trevd.


no need for apologies.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 24, 2020)

The comment applies to all builders, just those outside the US have many additional hurdles, both supplies and regulations.

Carry on


----------

